# Emerge e temperatura

## Kind_of_blue

Con l'accensione dei riscaldamenti, il mio vecchio portatile con Athlon64 inizia a scaldare troppo quando compila pacchetti "imponenti".

Molta roba la compilo sul portatile nuovo ... ma ... la domandona è:

Abbassare la niceness di portage può abbassare la temperatura?

e se si ... ho visto che la niceness dei processi di compilazione è 8 ... quale sarebbe conveniente mettere?

Graaz

----------

## flocchini

abbassare la niceness di portage non abbassera' MAI la temperatura, e' solo una questione di precedenze, se fai altro mentre compili trovarai quell "altro" piu' pronto rispetto a prima ma la cpu sempre al 100% stara', anche se non fai nulla. La niceness di portage x qto mi riguarda sta bene cosi' se non hai particolari esigenze in tal senso. Se vuoi abbassare la temperatura agisci sul clock con i tool appositi

----------

## Kind_of_blue

temevo questa risposta ... grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 :Shocked: 

Quella del portatile che scalda troppo in inverno ancora mi mancava  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora,

non so a che livello tengono i riscaldamenti in casa tua ma supponendo una temperatura intorno ai 20/22 gradi non capisco quale sia il problema visto che fino a un mese fa quella era la temperatura ambiente minima. No?

Certo, potresti avere problemi se tieni il portatile sul termosifone ma, in quel caso, dovrebbe bastare allontanarlo dalla sorgente di calore.

Come soluzioni alternative potresti comunque provare ad aprire la finestra o, alla peggio, ad andare sul terrazzo quando devi compilare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come soluzioni alternative potresti comunque provare ad aprire la finestra o, alla peggio, ad andare sul terrazzo quando devi compilare... 

 

ROFTL  :Laughing: 

Tornando seri, ho visto che un mio collega ha trovato una soluzione apparentemente brillante per disperdere il calore generato dal suo notebook: un bel pezzo di marmo/granito[*], spesso almeno 1,5cm, grande almeno come il portatile, su cui appoggiare lo stesso. Ammetto che dissipa il calore egregiamente  :Razz: 

[OT]

[*] Lavoro in un'azienda di rivendita materiale edile, per cui certi materiali sono facili da trovare, come anche i case dei PC appoggiati sopra a dei bimattoni,  o monitor rialzati tramite pezzi di materiale isolante...  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

----------

## riverdragon

Più semplice: in make.conf imposti

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1"
```

così che il processore non sia sfruttato appieno e la temperatura non si alzi così tanto.

Comunque anche qui da me il problema della temperatura si pone solo quando la stanza è a 30°, non quando il riscaldamento la porta a 20!  :Surprised: 

Per caso il tuo portatile vecchio permette anche di variare la frequenza del processore?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Prova a vedere se le ventole del tuo laptop sono asportabili e dagli una bella pulita, la polvere e' sempre in agguato!

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tornando seri, ho visto che un mio collega ha trovato una soluzione apparentemente brillante per disperdere il calore generato dal suo notebook: un bel pezzo di marmo/granito[*], spesso almeno 1,5cm, grande almeno come il portatile, su cui appoggiare lo stesso. Ammetto che dissipa il calore egregiamente 
> 
> 

 

...ora mancano solo gli zainetti porta dissipatore naturale!   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Con l'accensione dei riscaldamenti, il mio vecchio portatile con Athlon64 inizia a scaldare troppo quando compila pacchetti "imponenti".
> 
> Molta roba la compilo sul portatile nuovo ... ma ... la domandona è:
> 
> Abbassare la niceness di portage può abbassare la temperatura?
> ...

 

Ciao.

Di che temperature stiamo parlando?

Io arrivo a 65°C.

----------

## mambro

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Come soluzioni alternative potresti comunque provare ad aprire la finestra o, alla peggio, ad andare sul terrazzo quando devi compilare...  
> 
> ROFTL 
> 
> Tornando seri, ho visto che un mio collega ha trovato una soluzione apparentemente brillante per disperdere il calore generato dal suo notebook: un bel pezzo di marmo/granito[*], spesso almeno 1,5cm, grande almeno come il portatile, su cui appoggiare lo stesso. Ammetto che dissipa il calore egregiamente 
> ...

 

Ma per dissipare non bisognerebbe usare un materiale conduttore? L'isolante assorbe e rilascia calore meno velocemente...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho un portatile con un centrino che però scalda un'esagerazione.

Ho risolto intallando cpufreqd e impostando queste regole in /etc/cpufreqd.conf:

```
[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=3

#enable_plugins= programs,acpi_ac,cpu,acpi_battery,acpi_temperature,nforce2,sensors,nvclock,apm,pmu

enable_plugins=acpi_ac,acpi_battery,acpi_temperature

enable_remote=1

remote_group=wheel

verbosity=5

[/General]

[Profile]

name=ondemand

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=ondemand_lo

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=20%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=conservative

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=conservative

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=powersave

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=powersave_lo

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=20%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Rule]

name=ac

ac=on

cpu_interval=0-100

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=battery

ac=off

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=11-100

profile=conservative

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=battery_low

ac=off

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-10

profile=powersave

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_cpu

acpi_temperature=THZN:85-100

acpi_temperature=THZV:0-84

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand_lo

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_mb

acpi_temperature=THZN:0-84

acpi_temperature=THZV:85-100

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=ondemand_lo

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=overheat_all

acpi_temperature=THZN:85-100

acpi_temperature=THZV:85-100

cpu_interval=0-100

battery_interval=0-100

profile=powersave_lo

[/Rule]
```

Una volta che aggiungi cpufreqd al tuo runlevel noterai come appena le temperature THZN e THZV salgono sopra i valori indicati (io ho indicato 85° come soglia) la cpu scala a bassi mhz e la temperatura precipita di botto a livelli inferiori.

THZN e THZV corrispondono alle temperature lette in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/

Guarda un po' cosa hai in quella directory perché potrebbero avere un nome diverso (e potresti averne anche una sola... io ho due sensori sulla mb di cui un è il processore e uno vattelappesca... suppongo la motherboard).

----------

## Scen

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma per dissipare non bisognerebbe usare un materiale conduttore? L'isolante assorbe e rilascia calore meno velocemente...

 

Ma io parlavo di marmo/granito, e questo materiale è tutto fuorchè isolante  :Wink:  (la storia dei blocchetti di isolante, vedi poliuretano&C, sotto i monitor è pura vita aziendale  :Cool:  )

----------

## lucapost

 *mambro wrote:*   

> L'isolante assorbe e rilascia calore meno velocemente...

 

Quindi il nostro marmo, avendo basso calore specifico, tende a portare la temperatura della superificie di contatto a quella dell'ambiente...

dovrebbe essere così...credo...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked: 

devo dire che codesto forum non cessa mai di stupirmi.

@scen&lucapost: lo stesso effetto lo si ottiene quando il portatile è poggiato su un tavolo di vetro o di acciaio.

@Kind_of_blue: non vorrei apparire il solito malpensante ma non è che perchè qualcuno ci marcia che il tuo riscaldamento ha dei seri problemi. nel caso misura la temperatura e se è superiore ai 25° rivolgiti all'arpac.

----------

## koma

Sarò anche spendaccione ma dato che il mio vecchio dell d600 arrivava a 90° ed ho un'ustione sulla coscia che me lo ricorderà a vita ho deciso di comprare uno di questi http://search.ebay.it/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=laptop+cooler&category0=  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Scusate se ci ho messo un pò ... ma Xfs mi ha fatto un bel regalino.

Allora:

@Randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> Come soluzioni alternative potresti comunque provare ad aprire la finestra o, alla peggio, ad andare sul terrazzo quando devi compilare... 

 

Beh ... dove credi che abbia aggiornato Gcc?   :Confused: 

@Riverdragon

 *Quote:*   

> Più semplice: in make.conf imposti
> 
> Codice:
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j1"
> ...

 

Sei telepatico ... hai risposto alla domanda che stavo per fare

In realtà una volta avevo questa makeopts in make.conf ... me l'avevano fatta togliere (non ricordo la ragione ... ma c'era pure qualche insulto annesso)

@bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Di che temperature stiamo parlando?
> 
> Io arrivo a 65°C.

 

Io arrivo a 74° dopodiche il pc si spegne

@Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Una volta che aggiungi cpufreqd al tuo runlevel noterai come appena le temperature THZN e THZV salgono sopra i valori indicati (io ho indicato 85° come soglia) la cpu scala a bassi mhz e la temperatura precipita di botto a livelli inferiori.
> 
> THZN e THZV corrispondono alle temperature lette in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
> 
> Guarda un po' cosa hai in quella directory perché potrebbero avere un nome diverso (e potresti averne anche una sola... io ho due sensori sulla mb di cui un è il processore e uno vattelappesca... suppongo la motherboard).

 

Fenomenale ... Mi chiedevo cosa fossero i TH* ... dato che segnano temperature diverse rispetto a CPUTEMP e alle temperature della scheda video.

Purtroppo su questo portatile ancora il kernel 2.6.23 litiga a colpi di rutti con la touchpad e il mouse ... e i kernel precedenti non mi fanno andare sensori e frequecy-scaling.

@djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> @Kind_of_blue: non vorrei apparire il solito malpensante ma non è che perchè qualcuno ci marcia che il tuo riscaldamento ha dei seri problemi. nel caso misura la temperatura e se è superiore ai 25° rivolgiti all'arpac.

 

è semplicemente un riscaldamento ad aria per cui quando la temperatura va sotto i 18 ... per portarla a 22 viene sparata negli ambienti aria molto piu calda e umidità adeguata.

----------

